# EXCELLENT RIFLE!!! 25 WSSM A-BOLT



## SLG (Oct 26, 2006)

NEW RIFLE, I HAVE SHOT THE 85 GRAIN FOR THE 25 WSSM AND SHOOTS WITH GREAT ACCURACY. I HAVE NOT TRIED THE 110 GR. OR 120 GR. HAS ANYONE SHOT THE 25 WSSM CALIBER WITH THE 120 GRAIN? VERY PLEASED WITH THIS WSSM. NOW I SEE WHY THIS CALIBER IS GETTING TO BE SO POPULAR.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I have not , however its good to hear a positive review for a WSSM cartridge. The 25 WSSM has sparked my interest!!


----------



## SLG (Oct 26, 2006)

3 GUYS WERE SHOOTING THE 25 WSSM { 2 BROWNINGS,1 WINCHESTER} TODAY AT THE RANGE, AND EVERYONE THERE SAYS THEY REALLY LIKE THE 25 WSSM. THIS IS A SWEET GUN. COUPLE NEGATIVE COMMENTS IVE HEARD ON LINE WAS USUALLY FROM ONES THAT DO NOT OWN THE NEWER 25 WSSM.


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

My dad asked me to pick out a rifle for my sister last year. I was origianlly looking for an 25-06 but I found a Browning A-bolt with a(youth/ladies) stock in a 25 WSSM. Fits my sister great (that is what we were looking for first and for most). Well I did the intial sighting in last summer, and really like how it shot. Not much different then the 25-06 as far as ballistics, but her rifle is nice and compact perfect for a gal of her size. Its isn't a caliber to be taken lightly it has plenty of power to take down deer she has taken two with it to date. I think it would be a great Antelope gun.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

That sounds like a nice caliber! From what I understand, it is supposed to be the ballistic duplicate of the 25-06 in a shorter package. If you aren't going to buy a short action rifle, there would seem to be very little benefit. I know people who own the .243 and .223 version, and they have both experienced cartridge feeding problems. I sure hope you don't have any problem with yours! Seems like that stuff always happens at the absolute worst times! Gee, from what I've seen, that ammo is really expensive too, compared to standard caliber stuff. By the way, posting in all capitals is considered to be shouting, and impolite. Possibly you didn't know, or maybe you're just that excited!


----------



## SLG (Oct 26, 2006)

didnt know caps were on. no shouting here, thanks for info. as far as the 25 wssm feeding problems, none here. and other guys at range, heard some people may have had problems, but none of us. all good things to say about this 25 wssm. my local gunshop says they have sold more wssm calibers this year than anything.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Shooters in general in my opinion are reluctant to try new things. WSSM cartidges should take off but it may take some time. The only reason I would not buy one is the fact I do not reload and may go with a cartridge I can find cheaply and often.


----------

